# Server unreachable/ DNS server unavailable on some devices



## maxtor (Apr 12, 2015)

I connect to the internet through a Netgear router and have Airtel Broadband at home. All mobiles, tabs, laptops and 1 desktop at home of the entire family connect to the internet through the wifi system. 

However, I have been facing a strange issue for the last few days - everything was working and connecting to the internet prior to this. 

Other than one desktop and one mobile, all other mobiles, laptops and tabs in my house stopped connecting to the internet and all are getting this error(server unreachable or DNS server unavailable). I tinkered around with settings of devices and reset the router(but not a hard reset yet) but nothing seems to resolve the issue.

As mentioned, the desktop and 1 mobile connect through wifi without any issue - whatever is the issue has not affected these two devices.

Now as a last resort I am thinking of doing a hard reset of my router to set it to default factory settings. Just waiting to complete some work on my desktop which needs internet(desktop is connecting as of now) so that in the worst case scenario of losing internet connection to all devices I have no regrets. 

I am not sure whether doing a hard reset will be the right solution - don't know any other solution also. 

Anyone has an idea why only some devices are connecting to the internet and others are not? Been using broadband with wifi for almost 8 years never faced this kind of issue.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

Try setting the DNS to 8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 12, 2015)

Maybe the desktop and 1 mobile that are working, are working because of the DNS cache or something.

Try as suggested above to change the DNS. For that just go into router settings and set the DNS there.


----------



## maxtor (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks..that worked!


----------

